# FL Keys hotels w/boat parking??



## DBStoots

Kon Tiki in Islamorada is my favorite. There is a nice ramp and docks on the bay side--straight shot out into Florida Bay. It's an old Florida style property--separate buildings. Nice pool. Good rates. You might also try The Breezy which is on the ocean side, also in Islamorada.


----------



## pointblank

Thanks DB!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Breezy palms islamorada also Lajolla in islamorada both have boat ramps and lagoons for docking boats overnight. I personally prefer Breezy palms it's on the Atlantic side and it's lagoon is sheltered when the weather turns and you boat is nice and safe. Only problem is availability on both.


----------



## Newman

Holiday Inn in Marathon has boat/trailer parking that don’t require unhooking from tow vehicle.
Right across street from Quay boat ramp.
Plus, Sparkys Landing Restaurant moved in after Irma.


----------



## EsteroS

Hey there, we usually rent at Ocean Pointe Condos on Key Largo/Tavernier - the have boat parking where you don't have to unhook, and they have their own ramp that puts you right out about 30 seconds from the atlantic. We've stayed there twice now. Enjoy!
Sam


----------



## SomaliPirate

I like La Jolla myself.


----------



## DuckNut

Bonefish bay has nice rooms and a big parking lot so you don't have to unhook if you don't want to. Dock space is first come (used to be but now maybe you can reserve).


----------



## Rooster

Parmers - Big Pine


----------



## baconegg&cheese

Stayed at La Siesta in Islamorada earlier this year which has parking for a truck & trailer. They have a place you can beach launch on the Atlantic side and a small area to wash down by the "ramp". Watch the tides if you launch there, it can be a long pole back to the beach...


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Holiday Inn was very convenient as far as a hotel went as the ramp was bayside across the street. ice machine at the gas station right as you leave. Convenience 10/10. Now having said that, check out some of the private rentals on key colony beach. We have enjoyed taking the family there and are able to put the boat behind the house, and quick access to both gulf and ocean side.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I'm heading to Lajolla on Friday the guy said there ramp is down but he has set it up to use one up the road I will be parking the truck and trailer at the resort with the Spear tied up in the lagoon behind the resort look out bonefish here I come.


----------



## mwolaver

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm heading to Lajolla on Friday the guy said there ramp is down but he has set it up to use one up the road I will be parking the truck and trailer at the resort with the Spear tied up in the lagoon behind the resort look out bonefish here I come.


Next time, stay at the Kon Tiki. You should know better!


----------



## Flatbroke426

Just about all cater to boaters with trailers. Tony has a great spot at LaJolla but its a tight fit with a trailer.. If your just wanting a place to lay your head check out Sunset Inn. If you want to spend some try the Islander. Its across the street from Lorelei. But if you want an out of the way place with old Keys Charm and atmosphere try the Ragged Edge resort.


----------



## SeaWave

I second Parmers Resort. Decent place with included breakfast. The boat ramp is a little narrow but definitely doable and trailer parking is across the street. Also, close to dive/snorkel boats that go straight out to Looe Key.


----------



## Flatbroke426

DBStoots said:


> Kon Tiki in Islamorada is my favorite. There is a nice ramp and docks on the bay side--straight shot out into Florida Bay. It's an old Florida style property--separate buildings. Nice pool. Good rates. You might also try The Breezy which is on the ocean side, also in Islamorada.


Hey do they still have the bonefish in the saltwater pond at Kon Tiki?


----------



## DBStoots

Flatbroke426 said:


> Hey do they still have the bonefish in the saltwater pond at Kon Tiki?


Ha! Not that I know of! Never thought to look though.


----------



## nautilott

Someday, I'd like to make a few of those 'Keys' fishing trips. I've heard stories of theft down there that are unsettling. Any truth to this and what precautions are necessary to protect your onboard stuff during your hotel/motel stay?


----------



## DBStoots

nautilott said:


> Someday, I'd like to make a few of those 'Keys' fishing trips. I've heard stories of theft down there that are unsettling. Any truth to this and what precautions are necessary to protect your onboard stuff during your hotel/motel stay?


Never had a problem at any of the hotels I've stayed at (Kon Tiki, Breezy, La Jolla, La Siesta, etc.). I do take my GPS off the boat and bring the rods in with me at night.


----------



## nautilott

DBStoots said:


> Never had a problem at any of the hotels I've stayed at (Kon Tiki, Breezy, La Jolla, La Siesta, etc.). I do take my GPS off the boat and bring the rods in with me at night.


Good. What do you do with your push pole? Imagine that's a target rich item. I've stayed at a few older motels in the Keys that aren't big enough to bring a 21 ft. pole inside.


----------



## DBStoots

nautilott said:


> Good. What do you do with your push pole? Imagine that's a target rich item. I've stayed at a few older motels in the Keys that aren't big enough to bring a 21 ft. pole inside.


Never had a problem leaving it on the skiff. I was in Homestead this past weekend though, and did bring it into the lobby area where the manager let us leave it in an out-of-the-way place. (Marriott Courtyard--very nice folks there).


----------



## Backcountry 16

nautilott said:


> Someday, I'd like to make a few of those 'Keys' fishing trips. I've heard stories of theft down there that are unsettling. Any truth to this and what precautions are necessary to protect your onboard stuff during your hotel/motel stay?


Never had an issue I don't leave valuables on the


nautilott said:


> Good. What do you do with your push pole? Imagine that's a target rich item. I've stayed at a few older motels in the Keys that aren't big enough to bring a 21 ft. pole inside.


Cable lock it thru the foot to the poling platform or a lifting eye on the boat or even thru the trailer theft is minimal down there from my experience just a bunch of fisherman like db said just take the rods and gps everything else should be pretty safe.


----------



## nautilott

^^^Good...feel better already. The cable lock should keep the honest, honest.


----------



## permitchaser

I stayed in Homestead a couple weeks back. I was at the Best Western, i was told they have security at night and skiffs are safe. I did not bring a boat though. Don't ask how the fishing was


----------



## Flatbroke426

Yea


DBStoots said:


> Ha! Not that I know of! Never thought to look though.


Years ago they used to have them and they would come up and eat out of your hands.


----------



## Flatbroke426

nautilott said:


> Good. What do you do with your push pole? Imagine that's a target rich item. I've stayed at a few older motels in the Keys that aren't big enough to bring a 21 ft. pole inside.


I have NEVER had a problem with my push pole in the Keys. Its like everyone knows its a hands off item. Now if you stay in Homestead bring the whole boat and truck into the room


----------



## Flatbroke426

permitchaser said:


> I stayed in Homestead a couple weeks back. I was at the Best Western, i was told they have security at night and skiffs are safe. I did not bring a boat though. Don't ask how the fishing was


I would not trust that. Homestead just plan on whats not tied down being stolen. Hate saying that but I know from being born there. it is not a safe place anymore


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Rooster said:


> Parmers - Big Pine


Second Parmers


----------



## Fish the chop

Any Pet friendly places one could recommend in Lower/middle keys?


----------



## Flatbroke426

Fish the chop said:


> Any Pet friendly places one could recommend in Lower/middle keys?


Most are pet friendly. (at least the local places are) Most of the Keys goes out of their way to welcome pets


----------



## Fish the chop

Anyone have any info on the Blackfin Resort and Marina in Marathon? Cost looks very reasonable for that area!


----------



## pointblank

Any reports on the Fisher Inn Resort?


----------

